# re-cert by testing



## jaron (Dec 7, 2007)

NRETM is now offering a re-cert by testing. Has anyone done this before? Is it simple a version of the same EMT-B test that I took the first time? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Stay Safe
Jaron F.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 7, 2007)

Doubt, that you will find very many that has taken it. This is the first year that it has been offered. The test is the same computer test that one takes to obtain their certification.

R/r 911


----------



## natrab (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's a nice option, but it kinda defeats the purpose of requiring CEs.  It's better to go out and learn more than just retest on what you already know.


----------

